# Weekend In Beaumont



## C Ware (Mar 19, 2007)

Well, springermom(Lori) and I are heading to Beaumont tomorrow for a weekend at the dogshow. We will be at the Gulf Coast RV Resort on the west side of Beaumont. Come visit the dog show at Ford Park and see how we travel with 8 dogs in the ROO. Will report on CG when we get there since DW got a broadband card for the laptop.









Is it June yet? SE Rally time at Topsail in sunny Florida.









Carlton


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Have a safe trip and good luck at the show









Not June yet, otherwise we'd be leaving soon for the Western Region Outbackers Rally in Zion









Sorry! Couldn't resist another shameless plug


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Good luck at the show...the weather is supposed to be good this weekend in these parts. Hope you take home an Outback full of blue ribbons!


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

HWY STAR said:


> Well, springermom(Lori) and I are heading to Beaumont tomorrow for a weekend at the dogshow. We will be at the Gulf Coast RV Resort on the west side of Beaumont. Come visit the dog show at Ford Park and see how we travel with 8 dogs in the ROO. Will report on CG when we get there since DW got a broadband card for the laptop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have a great time Beaumont is nice ( use to spend lots of time there when growing up.....yes it was a Looooog time ago.HeHeHe ! ) I 'm sure I have ask you before...But what do you show ? One of my DD's still shows. She use to do conformation and some feild triails & Fly Ball now she just does Agilaty. I have never shown ..but have been to Lots of dog shows.

Best of Luck to you & the dogs and may you come home with lots of blue's and Best of Shows

luckylynn


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

summergames84 said:


> ....... now she just does Agilaty.


"*just* Agility???? Tadger, did you hear that? "*JUST*" Agility????


----------



## C Ware (Mar 19, 2007)

luckylynn said:


> Well, springermom(Lori) and I are heading to Beaumont tomorrow for a weekend at the dogshow. We will be at the Gulf Coast RV Resort on the west side of Beaumont. Come visit the dog show at Ford Park and see how we travel with 8 dogs in the ROO. Will report on CG when we get there since DW got a broadband card for the laptop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have a great time Beaumont is nice ( use to spend lots of time there when growing up.....yes it was a Looooog time ago.HeHeHe ! ) I 'm sure I have ask you before...But what do you show ? One of my DD's still shows. She use to do conformation and some feild triails & Fly Ball now she just does Agilaty. I have never shown ..but have been to Lots of dog shows.

Best of Luck to you & the dogs and may you come home with lots of blue's and Best of Shows

luckylynn
[/quote]

DW shows English Springer Spaniels. I am the chauffer.







and dog holder when she has more than one to show.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Don't forget to get some foot long (hot dogs) for the pooches.

Ref: Dumb and Dumber scene


----------



## C Ware (Mar 19, 2007)

Well we are back from Beaumont. DW is estattic. Friday Mojo got winners dog in the bred By and got a Group 2 placement. Saturday Capri (the brat) got her first point with Winners Bitch, Best of Winners, and Best Puppy. Then Sunday the brat got another point with Winners Bitch.

The CG (Gulf Coast RV Resort) was very nice. All sites were pull throughs, paved and had full amenities. They had private individual bathrooms for the guests, and free breakfast (waffles, cereal and bagels), and free wifi.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

THAT'S AWESOME!!!!!!! Congratulations to EVERYONE!!!! Be sure to give those 4-legged champs the appropriate number of nose kisses!!!! Great start for 'the brat"....sounds like she's got a VERY bright future ahead of her....she'll be a Special in no time !!!!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That is great!!!!!!! and congrats to all
Sounds like all had a good time
Cool I love free breakfest









Don


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Congratulations!








You must be very proud








The Gulf Coast RV Resort sounds like it was 1st class, glad you enjoyed your stay...

Keep up the great work and Happy Camping!


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Woo Hoo! Kiefer and Tristan send their congrats on a successful and fun weekend! Way to go!


----------

